# General > Music >  Cover2Cover & Barracuda Boogie Band - Friends for Fundraising - Sat 5th Sept

## Phoebus_Apollo

Enjoy an evening of great music for a selection of very worthy causes - Saturday 5th Septemeber in the Royal British Legion Thurso!! :Smile:

----------

